

GNU Smalltalk: The Smalltalk for those who can type - parenthesis
http://smalltalk.gnu.org/

======
mhartl
I don't understand the tagline. I'd guess it's somehow a dig at Squeak, but I
don't get it.

~~~
ivey
From the FAQ: What is "The Smalltalk for those who can type" supposed to mean?

It is a pun on the usage of a text editor (and thus using the keyboard more,
and the mouse less) to write programs for GNU Smalltalk, which sets it
different from other Smalltalk.

~~~
mhartl
Thanks. Serves me right for not reading the FAQ.

------
schtog
Wow didn't know this existed. I never really got along with Squeak but I was
intrigued with the language. I'll give this a try.

